# What is your earlist memory of playing videogames?



## JakeSolow (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey guys! ^^
So, just post either what your earlist memory of playing a videogame is or what your first game was, and tell whether or not you still play it and why.

To start it off:
My earlist video game memory is of playing Banjo-Kazooie on the N64 when I was about 4 years old. This was still so early in my life that I remember playing it in diapers ^^'
Today, I still play the game from time to time because of both the nostalgia and the game itself; Banjo-Kazooie is a masterpiece and if you haven't played it, I highly reccommend you do! It has incredible gameplay for the N64 and a wonderful and well-known soundtrack!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 3, 2014)

I think it was Super Mario Bros. when I was 4.


----------



## Shetana (Jan 3, 2014)

I was 4 playing Super Mario Brothers .
I can't get my mom to give me my NES back, but I do have the Wii and DS versions, so technically I still play it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 3, 2014)

Comm64 "Tank Wars"


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 3, 2014)

2600, Pacman, Donkey Kong and Outlaw.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 3, 2014)

PC's chex quest, aka shoot-the-slimes


----------



## Fernin (Jan 3, 2014)

Tempest! My mom's friend had one of the arcarde machines in his rec room and I used to play the shit out of it when I was little. (4-5)

[yt]qNNZRKxdsNA[/yt]

For the first game I personally owned, Super Off Road for the NES, not only did I play the hell out of it when I was a little kid (4-8 or so), but I had the four player multitap thingie for NES so myself, my cousins, and some of the other kids in the neighborhood used to play it together alot.

[yt]-iKQIYK1AuI[/yt]


----------



## Willow (Jan 3, 2014)

NES, Super Mario Bros. and N64, Ocarina of Time. I had to have been 5 maybe. 

My aunt used to have a lot of game systems and she used to watch me so I'd play them whenever I was over at her house. And I'm pretty sure that's how I wound up with my N64 because then I wanted one.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 3, 2014)

when I was three, killing mario on world 1-1, running into the first goomba

No joke, I didn't play video games for seven years after that, it scarred me so bad :V I would only play educational PC games after that


----------



## chocomage (Jan 3, 2014)

Warlords on the atari. That was a good game. I would still play it if I could. When I was in college they had an atari arcade machine and I topped the scoreboard on it. Good times.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 4, 2014)

Mega Man X. Maybe it's not the first, I'm not really sure-- I'm the youngest so we already had video games before I was born. It's definitely the most vivid experience for me, though. I remember I would watch my brother play it. One time I tried to play it by myself... The SNES was in the basement, and it was scary for me to go down there, but I did it for Mega Man. I almost beat it, but I lost to Sigma. It was pretty disappointing for me too, since it was one of the easiest games we had. It's funny, because I know all the secrets to that game, but I don't remember ever _learning_ those secrets. It's like, I was exposed to them before I could even develop concrete memories.


----------



## Maolfunction (Jan 4, 2014)

Erasing my mother's file of A Link to the Past when I was 3. 

She was not happy.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 4, 2014)

Maolfunction said:


> Erasing my mother's file of A Link to the Past when I was 3.
> 
> She was not happy.


Pretty darn good way to send the message that you want her to spend time with you, though.


----------



## Maolfunction (Jan 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Pretty darn good way to send the message that you want her to spend time with you, though.


That was not my intention. I couldn't read at the time and had no idea what I was doing when I was pressing buttons on the menu. I just wanted to play the game, and after a while, I got it to work.

My mother banned me from Zelda until I could read as a result. :v (Funnily, I picked up reading pretty quickly afterwards watching her play through it again so I had the game beat by the next year.)


----------



## SirRob (Jan 4, 2014)

Maolfunction said:


> That was not my intention. I couldn't read at the time and had no idea what I was doing when I was pressing buttons on the menu. I just wanted to play the game, and after a while, I got it to work.
> 
> My mother banned me from Zelda until I could read as a result. :v (Funnily, I picked up reading pretty quickly afterwards watching her play through it again so I had the game beat by the next year.)


Oh man, that makes me wonder what I learned first, how to read or how to play video games. I'm sure it must've been the latter.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 4, 2014)

I definitely learned video games first. Back in the day video games didn't need words!


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 4, 2014)

I think I was 4 or 5 yrs old.  My mom took me to an arcade for the first time.  I was too short to reach the control sticks on the cabinet, so she pulled up a chair for me to stand on.  I think it was either Pacman or Galliga I was playing.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 4, 2014)

It was Sonic the Hedgehog 2 and 3 on the Sega Genesis with my brother. I think we were 5 and 4 years old. We would 2 player through the game all the time. I would ask my cousin to get us pass all the hard parts. Thankfully, she knew how to get through the Carnival zone.

My other cousins taught us how to play 2D fighters too. After getting our butts kicked at Street Fighter and Killer Instinct we finally managed to wrap our heads around combos and inputs. I never figured out how I did it, but I learned how to do ultra combos and my brother refused to play against me afterwards. It was awesome.


----------



## Teal (Jan 4, 2014)

I remember playing the original legend of Zelda when I was around 4. 

Something that's always stuck with me is hearing the music for level 9 for the first time.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 4, 2014)

Sometime before I was 10, I would play The first legend of zelda, mario, tetris and an avengers game on the regular nintendo.


----------



## Ramblik (Jan 4, 2014)

super Mario bros and megaman3 on NES
pacman and sokoban on some oooold black and White Screen no mouse pc


----------



## Matt Conner (Jan 4, 2014)

I guess I'm the only one who started out on the PC! It was Age of Empires: Rise of Rome on my dad's ugly green computer when I was maybe six or seven~

Edit: or not! lrn 2 reed Matty


----------



## Taralack (Jan 4, 2014)

Tetris and Super Mario on my Game Boy.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 4, 2014)

I must have been about 4 when I played Pokemon Ruby on my Game Boy Advance. Still, I also remember playing the original Zoo Tycoon game a lot around that age.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jan 4, 2014)

My older sister and cousin helping me through Sonic 2, Toe Jam and Earl, World/Castle of illusion, Alex Kidd and other megadrive classics.


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 4, 2014)

my first video game ever was call of duty, i played it when i was 6 and i replayed it for a year because i loved it so much


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 4, 2014)

I think it was Tetris when I was 5 or 6 years old but I could be wrong about that. I vaguely remember having a friend and his dad had a NES and a SNES, the first game we played was Tetris and then we played F-Zero.


----------



## Dire Newt (Jan 4, 2014)

...and Pokemon Red.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 4, 2014)

I was going to say Super Mario 64 at around the age of 5 or 6, but I remembered playing a really basic game on a very old PC which must've been before then. It was on a black background, and it was controlling a stick figure going through basic mazes and collecting keys was a big part of it. I don't remember much else.

I do remember that when I was abut 5, there would be a video/video game rental van that would come to where we lived one a week, and we were allowed to pick out games/videos/etc for that week. I think some of the games we rented were so fantastic that we ended up buying them in the end, like Star Fox 64.

I remember that my favourite was Mario, though. Whenever i picked a new game it HAD to be 'like Mario', and my parents were keen to get me out of this. I remember one day we were in a game store and I was going to choose Mario Kart 64 (or whatever it was called). But my dad picked up Banjo-Kazooie. He said he thought I'd really like it (anthropomorphic animals and such), and that he wanted me to give that game a try.

Boom, instant favourite. Playing through that for the first time was magical and nothing ever came close again. It was just so creepy and... smart. It took me years to finish it though.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 5, 2014)

Either a Pac-Man clone, Choplifter, or Sabotage, all on an Apple II+ with a green monitor.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 5, 2014)

Years ago in 1994 in my first neighborhood, dad teaching me how to play Donkey Kong Country. The Super NES was the first console we ever bought.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 5, 2014)

Their was an arcade I used to go to when i was really young that had lots of video games. 
the First console I had was a N64 and the first game i remeber was mario party 2. Also my dentist had a superman arcade machine (one of the old beat-em up games) so I played that when i was super young as well.


----------



## Blekarotva (Jan 5, 2014)

Donkey Kong Country 1, and to this day I cannot conceive the existence of a home without a computer that hasn't got a snes emulator with that game rom, or a console that cannot emulate it.


----------



## Os (Jan 5, 2014)

I remember tearing up some Lode Runner on good ol' C64.  I'm still trying to get mine up and running again and not doing so is really bumming me out.  I could go for some good old SSI games again.


----------



## Wolverliskin (Jan 16, 2014)

I think my first memories of gaming on my old PC are pretty unique. I used to play a lot of tycoon games like Roller Coaster Tycoon, Zoo Tycoon, Ski Resort Tycoon and also remember playing star wars racer and Rogue Squadron and a ton of other games. Dunno if anyone remembers playing those old games made by Humongous Entertainment Putt Putt, spy fox, Freddie Fish when they were really young.


----------



## Antronach (Jan 16, 2014)

Sonic 2. Go figure I end up here. :l

Unless those speak-n-spell's count, cause I can say that because of those, my first word was aposthrophe. Yeah I hit that button a lot.


----------



## dleedh (Jan 17, 2014)

Crash Bandicoot, still one of my favorites.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 17, 2014)

Super Mario Land 1 & 2 on the Game Boy when I was 4 or 5. Can't say I started off badly ♪ And even though I liked SML's underwater section, which I replayed quite a few times, I still recall prefering 2 overall, to the point we were thrilled my sister and I to finally beat Wario at the end of it !


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2014)

Back on ye olde desktop computer... this rabbit game.. there was a yellow rabbit, they were anthro rabbits. No idea what the game was called.
Then, on desktop computer.. Gex...
After that... Resident Evil. There was a scary zombie face during the opening "credits" or w.e and I was rrreally scared of it. I would cover my eyes and tell my brother to tell me when the zombie face was gone, he'd tell me it was gone just as it appeared, so I'd uncover my eyes to see the zombie.
I've been scared of Resident Evil ever since


----------



## Tamara of Tammyland (Jan 17, 2014)

Probably Sonic Heroes. It is legendary in the HISTORY OF SONIC.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 17, 2014)

Os said:


> I remember tearing up some Lode Runner on good ol' C64.  I'm still trying to get mine up and running again and not doing so is really bumming me out.  I could go for some good old SSI games again.



Clones exist for Windows, Linux, MacOS, and Java.  If you're on a Debian-based or Ubuntu-based PC, check out the xscavenger package.



Clayton said:


> Back on ye olde desktop computer... this rabbit game.. there was a yellow rabbit, they were anthro rabbits. No idea what the game was called.



Was it one of the Learning Company games, like Reader Rabbit or Math Rabbit?


----------



## BearLyons (Jan 17, 2014)

I think my earliest memory of anything to do with videogames, would be watching my older sister and her friend play Super Mario 64...

For myself however... it'd either be playing Banjo-Kazooie on the N64, or getting my first ever Gameboy to myself with PokÃ©mon Gold, and then Red soon after.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2014)

ArielMT said:


> Was it one of the Learning Company games, like Reader Rabbit or Math Rabbit?



Nope, was a game where you could control the characters


----------



## Hooky (Jan 23, 2014)

I was 5/6 when I picked up Pokemon Emerald and started playing like it was a whole new world. Even just hearing the background music of the game floods me with nostalgia. I can even tell from a distance what route the player is likely to be on by the sound of the music. I played that game for an insanely large portion of my childhood.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jan 23, 2014)

My earliest memories would have to be when I was around 4. I remember playing Super Mario Bros. and Duck Hunt with my dad on the NES system (my childhood involved playing luigi....ALOT). 

As for my mom, I remember playing Bubble Bobble with her. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Kf4jRFZGyU

By myself, I played Ninja Gaiden 2.
 [video=youtube;foINgFWBFtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foINgFWBFtQ[/video]

I was raised playing video games and there's no end in sight to when I'll stop. 

All of you make me feel old as fuck, darn whippersnappers! >:V


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine was playing the first Donkey Kong Country. I actually didn't have the manual dexterity to get the timing right in some parts so I'd be saying instructions while my father played it.


----------



## veeno (Jan 23, 2014)

Double Dragon I think.


----------



## Milo (Jan 23, 2014)

Brave Fencer Musashi


----------



## Revenon-Swiftwolf (Jan 31, 2014)

Zombies ate my neighbors SNES when I was 5. I thought it was hilarious and the only part I thought was scary was the character select screen after choosing a character


----------



## Karuvatto (Jan 31, 2014)

Starfox for the SNES. I remember playing that more than I should have.

_In retrospect perhaps I can blame Fox for being part of the furry community.


Not that it's a bad thing.
_


----------



## RedWolf98 (Jan 31, 2014)

The first game I ever played was Civilization back when I was five xD I do not play it anymore because I have yet to find a emulator to play it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 31, 2014)

The first memory I'm sure of was attempting to play one of the PC versions of Lode Runner.  And not getting very far at all.


----------



## Verok (Feb 1, 2014)

The earliest memory of me playing a video game was either playing Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas or Red Alert 2.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 1, 2014)

Warcraft 3 

I wish I could play now, somehow I was banned from ladder :#


----------



## Kid Boruto (Feb 1, 2014)

My earliest memory would have to be of a Super Mario game I played on Nintendo 64, while I was being babysat at my babysitter's house.

I was either 8 or 9 years old at the time, and both the game and console belonged to the babysitter's child (he was a teen at the time, iirc).


----------



## mysticfyre (Feb 2, 2014)

My mom brought home an Apple 2c and I played Oregon Trail. That game was sweet. Later in life, I would name exes and hope they died of dysentery or drown while fording rivers.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 5, 2014)

When I was 3 I used to watch my brothers play N64 and when I was 5 I started playing Super Smash Bros,Mario 64, Mario Kart 64 and Ocarina of time, damn, all this nostalgia makes me want to own a N64


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 5, 2014)

The first game I played was Duck Hunt I think I was 3 or 4 at the time. I always hated when the dog would laugh at me for missing the ducks and I'd try shooting him.


----------



## KOfoxing (Feb 11, 2014)

Born into the late 90s or so, I remember playing Tekken 3 with my cousins when I was 4.

Preferred Fighter to Choose: Eddy Gordo
Best Combo : X O X O X O X O X O X O X O

Man, I loved being a young scrub.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 11, 2014)

My mom used to play her old SNES all the time, and I would watch her. One day, she left it plugged into the TV with Super Mario All-Stars. I knew the controller well enough and I got past the first level of Lost Levels. I was so excited that I ran outside and told my mom. ;w;


----------



## Rooko (Feb 11, 2014)

My earliest gamer memories were of playing Lego Island. Man that game was the shit.


----------



## Ra the Fun God (Feb 17, 2014)

Managing to pull of Cinder's ultra combo on Killer Instinct for the SNES, and pausing FF8 all day while I went to school.


----------



## Hervor (Aug 27, 2014)

I have I go for Half-Life (I think)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 27, 2014)

Sitting with my 20-something uncle, playing Super Mario Bros.  I must've been 4 or 5 then.


----------



## Crumble (Aug 27, 2014)

Mine would have been when I was about 5. Playing Zelda 2 with my dad because I was scared to play the game alone, as seeing the laughing pig at the game over screen was very frightening me.


----------



## Bleachsoul (Aug 27, 2014)

Technically the first game I ever played was some kid's game called Rainbow Fish but I'm really not sure that counts...so I'd have to say Streetfighter 2, Starfox and Super Mario Kart on SNES. I can't really remember how old I was, 5 or 6 maybe? I played Super Mario Kart on an emulator recently, and I've played other Streetfighter games, but I haven't played Starfox in ages.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

First game was either megaman 2 or mario 2 for nes when I was like... 3. Moving on to metroid, mario 3, and contra eventually V:


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Aug 28, 2014)

Playing Super Mario on the NES with my mom, and watching her rack up extra lives while jumping on the turtle shell infinitely on the steps until the timer ran out.


----------



## Rhyane (Aug 30, 2014)

First game I remember playing was pokemon crystal on my old gameboy color.


----------



## Pizzar The Foul (Sep 4, 2014)

My first memory would have been of Zelda:Ocarina of Time. I remember I actually watched my older sister play through Zelda:OoT several times before I played it because I was too scared to try it for myself. The sound the game made when I was low on hearts really freaked me out.


----------



## Baud (Sep 4, 2014)

I think it was me playing LEGO Racers on the PSX with by brother.


----------



## FangWarrior (Sep 4, 2014)

The first games I've ever played were F-zero X (N64), Super smash bros. melee (GC), and Spyro enter the dragonfly (GC).

The earliest memory in gaming (That I can remember.) is the time I had trouble getting to that sleepy teddy bear guy in Spyro enter the dragonfly.


----------



## cynical (Sep 4, 2014)

Has to be TimeSplitters on the GC. Still spend far too many hours on it today.


----------



## Lyris (Sep 4, 2014)

We used to play Warlord on the old Atari 2600 when we went to my grandparents house. Even back then they had 4 player games heheh. Also, I feel I may have just shown my age...


----------



## Fiab (Sep 4, 2014)

Earliest I can remember is, I was just a lil guy sitting with my grandpa's while he helped me with NetHack on prompt.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Sep 4, 2014)

My earliest memory of gaming was my cousin showing me pokemon red for the first time. I remember he showed me geodude and because we both couldnt read at the time, i didn't believe him.


----------



## LauriJ (Sep 10, 2014)

I remember my earliest Video game console being the NES. As for the very earliest video game, I am not sure of that...


----------



## DarkRedWolf (Sep 16, 2014)

Super Mario World. Seems like a generic answer, but I remember playing SNES loads, even though we had an N64 at this point...
I played Sims and some Hot Wheels game on the PC we had at the time, a Pentium based machine running Windows 95. This was about the same time I think...


----------



## Milo (Sep 16, 2014)

I remember when me and my friend played MGS for PS1 for the first time, it started out in the area where you have to get to the elevator, and we were like "WOAH, these graphics dude!"


----------



## Schelt (Sep 22, 2014)

Disney's Aladdin for the SNES. My grand father got it for me when I was around six or seven. I had no idea what video games were and didn't understand the concept of winning the game or beating levels. Then one day I passed level one and realized and was like "Whoa! There's more to this?!" Funny thing is back then the game took me forever while now I can beat it in 20 minutes.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2014)

The All-Stars version of Mario 3.  I remember that minigame were you had to get a mushroom, fire flower or star. My mom was so disappointed when I didn't get the star.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Sep 23, 2014)

Qbert, in 1996-97 ish. I remember that iconic tumbling blocks pattern being projected from the family's SNES. Unfortunately the console broke when we moved into our new house in 1997. I believe the following Christmas we got an N64


----------



## Magick (Sep 25, 2014)

The first game I remember playing was Golden Axe on my Sega. Still have the system and the game, but no tv to play it on unfortunately.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 26, 2014)

I was probably like 6 or so, and had a ps1. Me and my brother used to have strict time limits on how much we were allowed to play.
My earliest memory on videogames is us secretly playing a star wars game


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 26, 2014)

The first video game I ever owned was The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time for Nintendo 64 when I was 4. I got it for my 4th birthday along with a small TV and the N64. It was a wonderful present, and it helped me learn how to read to a degree.
Although redeads and the Great Deku Tree scared the crap out of me.


----------

